# Easter ducklings - Knit - Free on January 31st



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

These ducklings are knitted flat in pipsqueak yarn with the wings and beak knitted separately and sewn on. Optional feet are worked in worsted weight yarn in a contrasting color. Very economical to make as you can get two ducks out of one ball of yarn. They can be machine washed and dried too, as long as you put them in a pillowcase or wash bag first. 
Skills required: short rows also increases and decreases.

Pattern: $2.00
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pipsqueak-ducklings


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you for the link. These are just darling.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you for another free pattern. These are just so cute :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

How adorable!!!


----------



## MomPae (Apr 20, 2013)

These are just darling! Thank you very much for the pattern.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Many thanks! Adorable!


----------



## du42568 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you, I just love these little critters!


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

Awww so cute. Thank you!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Precious! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

gorgeous - thank you


----------



## Joanne1234 (Jul 6, 2013)

Thank you, Janet!! Those are adorable and the perfect thing to knit up for Easter!!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

thank you :thumbup:


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

So sweet. I love their little facesxx


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Love them--they are so cute and look fun to make!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Such a sweet duckling. Missed the freebie, but not matter because its well worth the purchase price


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

They are so cute, as are your other patterns. Thanks for sharing your pattern.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So darling! Makes me think of spring!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

cabingirl2006 said:


> That's what I asked I thought it was just me


It was posted and offered on January 31st. She was s kind to offer it for the one day free. 
You can still get the pattern on Raverly for $2. If you look at page one of this post you will see the link to the pattern on Raverly, and it was posted on January 31st,

4grammy4
If you post something it will post right away, but you have to check the different sections of the forum. Not everything appears on the digest.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

It may well be the time difference, I think the designer is in the US and they are behind us in the UK.

I didn't mind spending $2, its well written and a very sweet duckling. This designer gives a lot of her designs away, I believe she is responsible for the tiny tennis shoes, they seem to have gone viral!!


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

Excellent pattern ! 
I think the problem is that as stated in a previous post is that some people only look at posts that are on the digest . 
There are so many posts that not all of them get on there anyway. So the only way to catch new posts and offers like this one is to go through the different sections of the forum and read the new posts .


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Adorable and thank you.


----------



## arohunui (Jan 1, 2013)

So cute..


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

Briallu said:


> This wasnt put on here until February1 so how could we get it free on January31st?


I posted it in the designers shop in the morning which is where I have been told to put my patterns. I don't want to break the rules by posting in the wrong section. Next time I will try to post the evening before.

Janet


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Janet...these are adorable..missed the freebie due to my hospital appointment but will get it from ravelry..xo


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

All posts complaining about missing the one day free offer have been deleted. Please do not complain if you miss the date. We are grateful to Janettamargo for giving the pattern away for one day! It's still available for a very reasonable price.

If you don't want to miss these types of offers you can't wait for your digests. You need to visit the Designer's Pattern Shop daily to see what new things have been posted. Complaints will be cheerfully deleted in this section.


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

Well said


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> All posts complaining about missing the one day free offer have been deleted. Please do not complain if you miss the date. We are grateful to Janettamargo for giving the pattern away for one day! It's still available for a very reasonable price.
> 
> If you don't want to miss these types of offers you can't wait for your digests. You need to visit the Designer's Pattern Shop daily to see what new things have been posted. Complaints will be cheerfully deleted in this section.


With a talented designer such as Janet is, it is definitely not a problem to pay the charge she is asking for this pattern. I,like many others here, am grateful to her for the beautiful work she has done to develop new and different patterns for the members. It is up to each of us, no matter the circumstances we all deal with, to check the site daily and if we miss these "deals" to pay if we want the design. As one who trys to write patterns herself, I know the time and work that goes into each pattern. Well done Janet, and keep up the good work. xo


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Well said Sewbizgirl. And Tat'sgran I completely agree with you, Janet is a very talented designer and very generous too.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

For that matter, you can help this section remain upbeat and encouraging by reporting any rude or negative posts to me (Sewbizgirl), Laurelarts or StellasKnits. We don't always see all the later posts in a thread and appreciate being notified if things go awry. We want this section to be a drama-free refuge on KP!

Thank you to all our talented contributors!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Complaints will be cheerfully deleted in this section.


 :lol:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

they are so cute


----------

